# Dicke EPDM Folie und steile Ufer im "Keller-Teich*



## Eve (26. März 2021)

Servus!
Ich bin neu hier, mit vielen Fragen und froh, hier viel Inspiration zu finden 

Unsere Vorgeschichte:
Bald wird das alte Haus auf unserem Grundstück abgerissen, in dessen Keller wollen wir einen NaturschwimmTeich bauen.
Da er relativ groß sein wird (knapp 100.000 Liter), bin ich über die Dicke der Teichfolie unsicher (EPDM):

In meinem Gartenteich Buch steht, dass bei dieser Größenordnung eine dicke von 2 mm erforderlich ist.
Im Handel finde ich jedoch nur 1 und 1,5 mm EPDM Folien. Sollten wir also:
2 x 1mm Folien übereinander legen,
oder reicht eine (1 oder 1,5mm?)?
Je dicker die Folie, desto schwerer und mühsamer zu bewegen wird sie, darum tendiere ich zur dünneren.

Eine weitere Frage ist:
Die Kellerwände sind natürlich steil. Ich dachte, die Abrissfirma zu fragen,ob sie den oberen Teil der Wände abtragen/abkratzen können. Und dann mit Erde und Sand die oberen 2 Zonen (Sumpf und Flachwasser) modellieren.
Wäre das ein Ansatz? Oder hat jemand andere Ideen?

Vielen Dank schon Mal!


----------



## Turbo (27. März 2021)

Salü
Kann mir den Keller Naturschwimmteich im Kellerfundament nicht in schön vorstellen. 
Skiziere deinen Traumteich auf ein Blatt Papier. Suche Fotos von deinem Traumteich zusammen. 
Darauf kannst du aufbauen. 
Vielleicht kannst du die Bodenplatte und die ein oder andere Aussenwand für deinen Traumteich verwenden. 

Willkommen bei uns Teichsuchtis.
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Eve (27. März 2021)

Danke Patrik,
Das machen wir: solange das Haus steht, können wir das uns auch schwer vorstellen 

Was ist mit der Dicke der Folie? 1mm übereinander, oder 1,5?


----------



## Turbo (27. März 2021)

Salü Eve


Eve schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Dicke der Folie? 1mm übereinander, oder 1,5?


Würde nichts unter 1.5mm verwenden. Hab bei mir 1.5mm eingesetzt.
Frage doch im Baustoffhandel (nicht im Baumarkt) nach 2mm EPDM. Wenn handelsüblich, können die das organisieren.
Zwei Folien übereinander bringt nichts.
LG Patrik


----------



## bernias (27. März 2021)

Lies Dir doch mal das durch
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/609162/


----------



## Tottoabs (27. März 2021)

Eve schrieb:


> Die Kellerwände sind natürlich steil. Ich dachte, die Abrissfirma zu fragen,ob sie den oberen Teil der Wände abtragen/abkratzen können. Und dann mit Erde und Sand die oberen 2 Zonen (Sumpf und Flachwasser) modellieren.


Macht Sinn.

PE-HD Einschweißen könnte noch besser sein.


----------



## anz111 (28. März 2021)

Hallo Eve!

Wichtiger als die Dicke der Folie ist die Dicke des Vlies, das unter die Folie kommt. 1,5 mm dicke HDPE Folien werden im landwirtschaftlichen Bereich für Güllegruben mit 3 m Tiefe empfohlen. Für einen ST dürfte Material um die 1 - 1,2 mm völlig ausreichend sein. 

Für streng geometrische Formen empfehle ich für den Folieneinbau einen Profi, da die Ecken usw. alles geklebt werden müssen. Bei runden Formen kann man selber falten. Oder eben eine PE Folie, die sehr leicht geschweißt werden kann. 

Was die Zonen betrifft, da würde ich eine Seite niedriger machen (also Mauer etwas einreißen) und dann hier hinausfahren. Da gibt es schöne Beispiele wie aus alten Pools schöne Schwimmteiche gebaut werden, findest sicher im Net. 

Ansonsten sind zu viele Fragen offen, um hier genau Auskunft zu geben. Erst mal ein Konzept erstellen, welche Art von Teich ihr überhaupt wollt usw. usw. 

Sicher eine schönes Projekt!

Liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Eve (28. März 2021)

Dankeschön für eure Antworten und Anregungen!
Wir arbeiten gerade an einem Plan,den ich gerne mit euch teilen möchte.

Zur Folie: ist EPDM nicht beständiger als PE? Der Verkäufer meint, dass es mit einem Spezialkleber geklebt werden kann. 
Meint ihr, das ist für Neulinge machbar?

Wir wollen das meiste (Ausser graben,da kommt ein Bagger) mein Mann und ich machen.

Oliver, wir sind quasi Nachbarn bis vor 3 Jahren haben wir in Salzburg Stadt gewohnt, jetzt wenige km weiter im Westen, in Bayern.


----------



## anz111 (31. März 2021)

Hallo Eve!

Über Vor- und Nachteile von PE und EPDM findest du genug Eintragungen hier drinnen und auch im Netz. Der größte Vorteil der PE Folie ist die leichtere Verlegbarkeit. Bei EPDM ist das Verkleben jetzt auch keine Raketenwissenschaft, aber viel aufwendiger. 
Was die Haltbarkeit betrifft, da ist  die EPDM Folie zumindest gegen UV Strahlung völlig resistent, die PE Folie nicht. Das gilt aber für die Folie außerhalb des Wassers. Will heißen, wenn die PE Folie im Uferbereich abgedeckt ist, dann spielt das keine große Rolle. 

Noch mal zum Kleben: 
Klar ist das machbar. Es müssen genaue Klebeschritte eingehalten werden, ihr findet da einiges bei Youtube. 

LG Oliver aus der Nachbarschaft


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Apr. 2021)

anz111 schrieb:


> Hallo Eve!
> 
> Über Vor- und Nachteile von PE und EPDM findest du genug Eintragungen hier drinnen und auch im Netz. Der größte Vorteil der PE Folie ist die leichtere Verlegbarkeit. Bei EPDM ist das Verkleben jetzt auch keine Raketenwissenschaft, aber viel aufwendiger.
> Was die Haltbarkeit betrifft, da ist  die EPDM Folie zumindest gegen UV Strahlung völlig resistent, die PE Folie nicht. Das gilt aber für die Folie außerhalb des Wassers. Will heißen, wenn die PE Folie im Uferbereich abgedeckt ist, dann spielt das keine große Rolle.
> ...


anz111, kann das sein das es zum grösten Teil Müll ist was du da geschrieben hast.
Einfach weil du PE mit PVC Folie verwechselt hast.


----------



## Turbo (1. Apr. 2021)

Salü zusammen
Irgendwo ist da schon der Wurm drin.
PE also Polyethylen ist das Material aus dem die schwarzen Ablaufrohre von Geberit sind. Als Teichfolie kenne ich es nicht.
Teichfolien aus Polyethylen mit geringer Dichte (PE-LD) und sogar (PE-HD) gibt es wirklich. Kannte ich bis vor einigen Minuten nicht.
PVC gibt es als Rollenware für Flachdächer und auch als Teichfolie in verschiedenen stärken.
EPDM, also Gummi wird viel verwendet für den Teich. Von mir aus gesehen etwas vom besten für den Teich.
Wie von Oliver geschrieben findest mit suchen viele Beiträge über die Materialien.
Bei diesem Projekt könnte auch die Flüssigkunstoffabdichtung eine Variante sein. Diese wiederum kann aus PE sein.

So... Hab ich dich genug verwirrt Eve?  Ziel erreicht.  
LG
Patrik

Vermutlich musst du das Projekt zuerst weiterentwickeln. Je nach Form des Teichs fällt das ein oder andere Material weg.


----------



## anz111 (1. Apr. 2021)

Ja klar, PVC nicht PE, sorry....


----------



## Eve (2. Apr. 2021)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
Oliver, ich bin dabei deinen Bau-Bericht zu lesen: so schön und hilfreich,dass du jeden Schritt gut dokumentiert hast 

Für mich war es schon fix, eine EPDM Folie einzubauen, danke fürs Bestätigen, dass das eine gute  Entscheidung ist, und für den Tipp mit den YT Videos: es scheint keine Raketen Wissenschaft zu sein, wir trauen uns das Kleben zu, denke ich! 

Jetzt sind wir gerade mit dem Haus Abbruch beschäftigt, aber diese Woche sollten die Trümmer weg sein und wir können endlich unser Teich Projekt angehen


----------



## Eve (2. Apr. 2021)

Ground zero, Wie es heute aussieht: der Bagger steht auf dem Teich 
 

Hier ist unsere Skizze, wie es dann aussehen soll
 

Den Teich will ich genauer planen, bin aber keine begnadete Zeichnerin und schiebe es noch vor mich hin

Die Idee ist, im Keller den unteren Beton Teil zu lassen (Boden+ 50 cm ca).
Die Form des Kellers ist rechteckig+ ein ca. 10 qm Viereck, wo der Öltank war.
Den oberen Teil der "Wände" wollen wir in wenigen Tagen, sobald die Trümmer weg sind, vom Bagger abrunden lassen, damit sie in einem flacheren Winkel nach unten führen.
Ist es besser, wenn der Bagger auch die Stufen rundherum ( Ausser an der Einstiegstelle ) modelliert, damit Sumpf und Flachwasser Zone entstehen?
Oder macht man das genauer mit der Hand?

Wir überlegen, auch ein Bächlein/kleinen Wasserfall zu bauen, weil es entspannt und das Wasser mit Sauerstoff anreichert. Kann man so etwas auch später einbauen?

Die Größe soll knapp 100 Kubikmeter werden, damit wir keine Baugenehmigung holen müssen.
Wir würden nur wenige Fische einsetzen (Koi vermutlich), damit sie Mücken und deren Larven fressen.
Unterwasser und SumpfPflanzen zum filtern auch, und evt Sumpfdeckelschnecken.
Im Teich wollen wir schwimmen, unsere 2 Hunde vermutlich auch.

 Nun meine Millionen Fragen:

Bei dieser Größe sollte es theoretisch möglich sein, kein __ Filtersystem einzusetzen, oder?
Wir möchten weitgehend auf Technik verzichten.

Muss in diesem Fall wirklich 80% der Fläche Sumpf und Flachwasser - und nur 20% Tiefwasser sein?

Ist jemand da, der einen Schwimmteich ohne Filter und Pumpen gebaut hat?
Ich konnte keine Beiträge finden


----------



## bernias (3. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Eve.
Ich plane gerade so was ähnliches, nur kleiner. Es wird wohl auf eine 'Filterfläche' von 50-60% hinauslaufen, bei ca. 45m³ Wasser.
Keinen Filter, nur ein Midisieve über einen Randskimmer für den Oberflächenschmutz, keine Fische!
Fische gegen Mücken(larven) brauchst Du nicht, es gibt genügend andere Fressfeinde, die das erledigen.
Ich habe mir Olivers Teich angeschaut: das wird so meine Blaupause .
Wegen Deiner Hiunde wirst Du wohl die Folie in den Bereichen, wo sie mit ihren Krallen hinkommen, schützen müssen.
Und ICH würde sie aus dem(n) Flachwasserbereichen aussperren.
Viel Spaß beim weiteren planen.


----------



## Eve (9. Apr. 2021)

Dankeschön für deine Anregungen, Bernias!
Ja, die Hunde werden wir trainieren, damit sie nur den "offiziellen ", geschützteren Zugang zum Teich benutzen. Mal sehen, wie gut es klappt

Auch denke ich,dass wir die 1,5 Folie nehmen werden, eben wegen den Krallen.

Also planst du auch technikfreinur.. Anfänger Frage: ist das Minisieve nicht ein Filter?


----------



## bernias (9. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Eve.
Das ist ein Sieb (Bogensieb). Damit wird die Oberfläche des Teichs über einen Randskimmer (bei mir) gereinigt.
Es werden halt Blätter und sonstiges gröberes abgetrennt, damit das Zeugs nicht auf den Boden sinkt und dort 'gammelt'.
Das wird bei mir die einzige Technik. Läuft am Tag 1 bis 3 Stunden, eventuell bei viel Wind etwas mehr.
Hat @anz111  auch nachgerüstet.


----------



## Eve (9. Apr. 2021)

Dann ist das unkomplizierter als ein richtiges __ Filtersystem, richtig?

Ist es überhaupt möglich,ganz ohne Technik auszukommen?(ohne sich täglich mit dem Teich beschäftigen zu müssen). 

Und muss bei einem (weitgehend) technikfreier Teich wirklich 80% der Fläche Sumpf und Flachwasser - und nur 20% Tiefwasser sein?

Das würde bei uns nur 20qm zum Schwimmen ergeben


----------



## bernias (9. Apr. 2021)

Das ist auch kein __ Filtersystem, nur ein Sieb.
Ich plane mit etwa 50:50 Fläche.
Hast Du Olivers Beitrag gelesen? Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Eve (9. Apr. 2021)

Ja, den finde ich sehr wertvoll,mit all den Informationen und Bilder. Ich bin immer noch am Lesen 

Da bin ich beruhigt,dass 20>80 keine feste Regel ist. Ich dachte, das System würde sonst kippen. Danke dir!


----------



## Eve (10. Apr. 2021)

Servus wieder!
Nach dem Abriss sieht unser "Teich" so aus: viel mehr Steine als ich dachte (der Fluss ist wenige Schritte entfernt und vor 70 Jahren wurden oft  Steine  für den Keller-Bau benutzt) .
Sind Steine überhaupt ein passender Untergund?

Vielleicht schon am Montag kann der Bagger weiter modellieren, nur ist mir nicht klar,ob wir -vor Sand und Vlies- die Steine
1. zB mit Matten befestigen , oder
2. Mit Erde vermischen, oder
3. Entfernen müssen
4. So lassen können?

Über eure Feedbacks freue ich mich schon


----------



## Eve (10. Apr. 2021)

Das ist unser aktueller Plan


----------



## Rhz69 (11. Apr. 2021)

Eve schrieb:


> Dankeschön für deine Anregungen, Bernias!
> 
> Auch denke ich,dass wir die 1,5 Folie nehmen werden, eben wegen den Krallen.



Hallo Eve,
Sieht garnicht mehr nach Keller aus, das wird schön werden.
Folie reicht aber nicht gegen Hundekrallen. Das war der Grund warum wir unseren Teich gepanzert haben. Also beim Hundezutritt eine Vlies/Verbundmatte die dann mit Trasszement eingeschlämmt wird. Wenn man da ein paar Strukturen reinmacht, hat man sogar die Chance eine Treppe zu machen, die trotz Biofilm begehbar bleibt. Ganz Rutschsicher wird so etwas aber nicht.
Du musst halt überlegen, wo die Panzerung ausläuft, dami da keine Kanten entstehen, wo ihr euch beim Schwimmen die Haut aufreißt.

Beste Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## Eve (11. Apr. 2021)

Danke, Rüdiger! Ich habe mir die Eigenschaften von Trasszement angesehen, es klingt interessant im Teichbau. Aber es dauert Wochen,bis es aushärtet(gibt sonst zu viel Kalk im Wasser ab > stark alkalisch > bringt alles um). 
Hast du vielleicht Bilder,wie du es gemacht hast?
Und... Ein schönes Profilbild hast du

@Böschung: die werden wir vermutlich mit Matten befestigen. 
Wenn jemand Hinweise oder andere Überlegungen hat, was wir noch machen sollen/können, bevor es mit Vlies etc los geht, freue ich mich sehr darüber


----------



## Rhz69 (12. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Eve,

Ich habe mit NG gebaut entsprechend diesem Video.(hab mich vor dem Bau nicht so gut vorbereitet wie du)
Hier ein Video
https://www.naturagart.de/Videos/Teichbau-Serie/Schwimmteichbau-Teil-2/

Aber auch noch ein Thread mit mehr Diskussion. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...ternativen-und-mörtelfarbensuche.50680/page-2
Ich habe glaube ich zwei Wochen gewartet und dann Wasser drauf und das wieder rausgepumpt, bis der pH OK war. 
Beim Ausärten eine billige Baumarktfolie drauf schützt vor Austrocknen und bei mir haben sich ein Molch und ein Frosch schon mal in den noch nicht fertigen Teich begeben, ist ihnen nicht so gut bekommen.
Nachher ist mir die Wasserhärte eh in den Keller gegangen, wenn da noch ein bisschen Kalk rausgekommen wäre, hätte ich das nicht gemerkt.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Eve (12. Apr. 2021)

Dankeschön, Rüdiger!
Das wird meine Abend-Lektüre. Mein Mann beschwert sich schon, dass ich mit dem Teichbau monothematisch werde 
Unser Wasser ist extrem hart (über 20 dH), darum bin ich mit Kalkhaltigen Materialien vorsichtiger - aber dieser Trassenzement scheint recht üblich zu sein...


----------



## Rhz69 (12. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Eve, 
Schön das dir unser Captain Sam gefällt. Das Wasser dahinter war die Altmühl, die sind wir eine Woche runtergepaddelt und jeden Abend reingesprungen. Als wir dann wieder zu Hause waren und in der Bullenhitze auf der Terasse sassen und auf den mal wieder vertrocknezen "Rasen" schauten war klar, dass da jetzt ein Teich hin muss. 
Danach hatten wir alle nur noch ein Thema. Ich komme ja immer nocht weg davon.

Viel Spass beim planen

Rüdiger


----------



## Eve (12. Apr. 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Danach hatten wir alle nur noch ein Thema. Ich komme ja immer nocht weg davon.


Es ist chronisch! 
Ich Stelle mich darauf ein


----------



## Rhz69 (12. Apr. 2021)

nocht = noch nicht, ich muss mal an meinen Kulturtechniken arbeiten


----------



## Eve (12. Apr. 2021)

das war doch eine elegante Abkürzung 

Ich bin quasi am Bestellen des Teich-Materials (über 3K schon jetzt) und dabei türmen sich gerade die Fragen...

Thema *Folienschutz*: Oft wird die Folie gepanzert, was uns nun (gerade Haus gebaut, Außenanlagen voll im Gange) zu aufwändig ist.  
Ist es gut wenn wir, wie unter "Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge" im Forum beschrieben, Verlegesand als Substrat im ganzen Teich benutzen,
und im Randbereich eine Kokos-Böschungsmatte verlegen (die hoffentlich dann bewachsen wird)?
Günstige Alternativideen sind auch willkommen


----------



## Rhz69 (12. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Eve,
Wegen der Hunde würde ich die Sumpfzone panzern, flachwasserzone ist praktisch, dann kannst du da mal mit nem Spaten dran. Der tiefe Bereich ist eher wegen UV Schutz. Dafür würde Sand reichen, ich würde mir aber überlegen, ob da überhaupt was rein muss. Die Kokosmatte löst sich irgendwann auf. Die Panzerung muss nicht dick sein. Die reisst angeblich immer. Bei mir hab ich das noch nicht gross gesehen aber damit muss man rechnen.

Gruss Rüdiger


----------



## Eve (12. Apr. 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Wegen der Hunde würde ich die Sumpfzone panzern,
> Die Kokosmatte löst sich irgendwann auf.


Das hatte ich fast befürchtet *Kopfimsand*
Hast du vielleicht irgendwo beschrieben, wie Du gepanzert hast?
Ich bemühe Mal die Suchfunktion...


----------



## Rhz69 (13. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Eve,
Falls du die Verbundmatten bei NG bestellst, bekommst du auch eine Anleitung.
Ich hab das nicht beschrieben. Kurzbeschreibung  ist:
- Verbundmatte befestigen mit Klebestreifen (die dürfen später abgehen)
-Abschnittsweise Arbeiten am besten immer eine Ebene und die darunter befindliche Schräge
-Mit dünn angemischtem Zement die Verbundmatte einschlämmen
-Bevor das trocknet mit dickem Zement verputzen 1 bis 2 cm reicht.
Das geht wahrscheinlich auch mit einem dünnen Vliess.
Die Kelle zum Verstreichen mit der Flex rund machen. Ich habe zumindest keine Kellee ohne Ecken gefunden.

Gruss

Rüdiger


----------



## Eve (13. Apr. 2021)

Danke, Rüdiger


----------



## Eve (20. Apr. 2021)

Bei uns in Oberbayern hat es viel geregnet, bzw. geschneit. An Außenanlagen und Teich war nicht zu denken.
Endlich dürfen wir in den kommenden Tagen weiter machen:
zum Befestigen unseres sehr steinigen "Kellers" haben wir Riesel bestellt (der Bagger wird verteilen und mit der Schaufel verdichten: auf den Schrägen ist an einer Rüttelplatte nicht zu denken),
dann kommt Sand, und nä. Woche Vlies und Folie.

Ich hoffe, die "Konstruktion" wird so halten - wir betreten Neuland


----------



## Eve (9. Mai 2021)

Da bin ich wieder 
Erst gestern konnte der Bagger weiter machen.
Statt Riesel haben wir Feinplanie auf den Seiten angebracht,das soll besser halten. So sieht es jetzt aus.
Sand darf ab morgen kommen.
Nun frag ich mich:

Wie bauen wir einen Rand auf jeder Stufe,damit 1. Die jew. Stufe so bleibt, und 2. das Wasser dort bleibt, auch wenn es Mal trockener wird?

Ich dachte, einen kleinen Erdwall zu machen- der wird aber abflachen, sobald wir Vlies und Folie anbringen.
Ich konnte keine Beiträge zu diesem "Stufen-Wall" finden
Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Whyatt (9. Mai 2021)

Betonwulst und Stufen nach aussen hin schräg abfallend anlegen?


----------



## Eve (9. Mai 2021)

Dankeschön @Whyatt !
Gibt es auch andere Wege ohne Beton?
Also mit weniger Aufwand?


----------



## Rhz69 (9. Mai 2021)

Ich hab irgendwo mal gesehen, dass man an der Kante ein Leerrohr unter Fliess und Folie legt.
Hab aber keine Erfahrung damit. Ich hab es im Filtergraben mit meiner Vermörtelung auf der Folie gemacht.


----------



## Eve (10. Mai 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwo mal gesehen, dass man an der Kante ein Leerrohr unter Fliess und Folie legt.
> Hab aber keine Erfahrung damit. Ich hab es im Filtergraben mit meiner Vermörtelung auf der Folie gemacht.


Das ist eine Idee! Das bekommen wir vielleicht mit Rest Material aus der Baustelle hin


----------



## Eve (11. Mai 2021)

Wir haben doch zu wenige Reste aus Röhren und co. 
Jetzt habe ich an eine andere Variante gedacht: Erde und Steine..würde es halten?
Mich verwirrt es, dass im Buch "Gartenteiche" von Hecker zuerst abgebildet ist, dass jede Stufe eine Art Mulde darstellen sollte.
Praktisch wird diese aber weg gelassen. Hier die entsprechenden Bilder.
Wären beide Varianten möglich, oder keine davon?


----------



## bernias (11. Mai 2021)

Das auf dem Bild ist m.E. dazu gedacht, dass das Substrat dort bleibt und sich nicht in die Tiefe verabschiedet.
Es ist zu sehen, dass die Folie die 'Abdichtung' zur tieferen Zone macht. Ob der 'Erdwall' bleibt und nicht mit der Zeit flacher wird?
Auch ein Rohr muss m.E. befestigt werden. Und ob es stabil bleibt?
Unter der Folie würde ich so einen 'Wall' nur mit Beton machen. Überhaupt frage ich mich, ob die Schrägen der Grube halten werden.
ICH würde die obere Stufe so herstellen, wie bei Oliver zu sehen ist: auf der Folie.

Was soll eigentlich auf die Schrägen?
Aus Erfahrung weis ich, dass eine Folie auf der Schräge spiegelglatt wird. Ich musste mir immer ein Seil  festmachen,
damit ich mich nach Entfernen der Seerosenblätter wieder aus dem Teich ziehen konnte.
Ich bezweifle auch, ob eine 'Vermörtelung' o.ä. rauh genug bleibt.


----------



## Eve (11. Mai 2021)

Das sind die Fragen,die ich mir auch stelle
Ich dachte,wenn es in einem Buch so beschrieben wird, wird es eine Grundlage haben..
Darunter Modellierung mit Erde, und über die Folie mit Sand und Kies. Aber eben: das könnte verrutschen.
Wir wollten gar nicht betonieren oder vermörteln. 
Wäre das ein Fehler?


----------



## Rhz69 (11. Mai 2021)

Hallo Eve,

Wenn Wasser drin ist verrutscht unterhalb der Folie nichts mehr. Aber so feinheiten wie die Kante musst du erst mal so stabil hinbekommen, dass es den Einbau von Flies und Folie überlebt. 


Whyatt schrieb:


> Betonwulst und Stufen nach aussen hin schräg abfallend anlegen?


Auf jeden Fall die Schräge nach aussen machen. Eine Schräge nach innen führt auch bei leichter schräge dazu, dass du in den Teich rutscht, wenn du auf der Stufe stehst.
Willst du eigentlich Pflanzmatten auf die Stufen machen?
Auf die kann man vorne dann ein paar Steine draufmörteln als Kante. Hinten auch mit ein paar Steinen beschweren, dass sie nicht aufschwimmt und wenn Substrat und Pflanzen drauf sind hält es.

Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## PeBo (11. Mai 2021)

Bei mir habe ich die Stufen alle im Erdreich geformt. Die Stufen sind nur minimal nach außen geneigt, dass verhindert zum einen, dass das Substrat in die Teichmitte rutscht, und zum zweiten sorgt es dafür, dass man auf der glitschigen Folie wieder aus dem Teich aussteigen kann:







Gruß Peter


----------



## bernias (11. Mai 2021)

So wie Peter @PeBo das gemacht hat, passt das doch auch.
Aber Eve, wolltet ihr nicht auch in dem Teich schwimmen / rum plantschen?
das gibt Wellen.....
dann tritt man oder frau auf die Stufen.....
... und rutscht ab... wirbelt Substrat auf ....


----------



## Eve (11. Mai 2021)

Dankeschön für eure Rückmeldungen! 
Ich bin echt froh,diesen Forum entdeckt zu haben
Wir versuchen gerade,die Stufen so zu gestalten l, mit leichter Schräge nach außen und Mini Wall (sofern man es im Bild verstehen kann).

Rüdiger, genau, wir setzen Pflanzmatten am Rand,die 1 m breit sind, also nur bis zur 1. Stufe reichen. 

@PeBo danke für das Bild! Jetzt verstehe ich genau, was mit der Schräge gemeint war 

@bernias ja, genau: schwimmen/baden wird auch Mal sein wir bauen dazu einen eigenen "Zugang", auf den restlichen Rändern sollte niemand steigen, wegen den Pflanzen. So erhoffe ich es mir zumindest. Oder meintest du etwas anderes?


----------



## bernias (12. Mai 2021)

.... sollte niemand .....
Ja - außer zur Pflege der Pflanzen, des Teichs


----------



## troll20 (12. Mai 2021)

Mal eine ganz bescheidene Verständnis- Frage.
Was wollt ihr alles auf die zwei unteren Stufen pflanzen?
Wenn da jetzt Seerosen kommt, dann halte ich dagegen, ihr habt keinen Schwimmraum mehr 
Bei __ Hornkraut und ähnlichem macht das Schwimmen bestimmt auch viel Spaß


----------



## bupaech (12. Mai 2021)

Hallo Eve,
noch eine Verständnisfrage!
Du hast doch Bodenabläufe eingeplant, oder?
Ich habe gelesen das ihr weitestgehend technikfrei sein wollt. Hintergedanke ist ja, das es später schwierig ist nachträglich so etwas einzubauen. Bei Bodenabläufen und deren Leitungen, die in versenkten Rinnen (NG-System) über der Folie liegen, geht ihr ja kein Risiko ein und müsst auch ersteinmal keine Pumpe besorgen. Die Rohre oder Schläuche sind billige Baumarktware. Euer Teich scheint ja knallige Sonne abzubekommen. Ich denke später werdet ihr aufrüsten.
Gruß Burghard


----------



## Eve (13. Mai 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz bescheidene Verständnis- Frage.
> Was wollt ihr alles auf die zwei unteren Stufen pflanzen?


__ Krebsschere, __ Wasserpest, Wassertanne...alles, was Filtert und Algen fern hält
. Seerosen eventuell später Mal.

Hallo Burghard  wir planen keine Bodenabläufe. Sind damit diese zentrale Rinnen gemeint, in denen sich Schmutz ansammeln kann? 
Dazu müsste der Boden zum Ablauf hin schräg sein - da wir großteils den Kellerboden haben, wäre es nicht möglich. Oder meintest du etwas anderes?


----------



## bupaech (14. Mai 2021)

Hallo Eve,
jeder Teich dieser Größenordnung kann auch im Selbstbau 8.000 oder auch 80.000€ kosten. Darunter geht es nicht. Viel zu wenige reden über Preise und die Teichsystemanbieter sowieso nicht. Der Dreck in den Sedimentfallen (NG-Begriff) oder die Absaugglocken aus der Koi-Haltung _*muss* sich dort ansammeln_. Schrägen bringen sowieso nichts, dazu ist die Absaugung jedes Saug-Systems ohne Kreisströmung zu schwach.
So einen Teich zu bauen wird oft als einfach verkauft. Es ist aber oft wie ein zweites Haus. man muss sich viel einlesen und mehr Geld ausgeben, als ursprünglich geplant.
Was wäre die Alternative? Loch buddeln, Vlies und Folie rein und Kies drumherum. Ergebnis: Nach den Grünalgen kommt übrigens Schwarzschlamm. Kies oder Grünalgen herauszukommen ist eine mühselige Arbeit. Dank NG habe ich das gar nicht erst versucht. Habe ich alles selbst mit 4 Jahren Teichbaustelle und Sand in´s Haus schleppen durch.
Ihr kauft irgendwann, wenn das Wasser zu dreckig wird, einen Schlammsauger und zwar kein "Spielzeug" wie den Pondovac 4 oder 5, sondern einen richtigen Teichsauger und der kostet ab ca. 1.000 €. Meiner Einer hat Drehstrom und saugt alles ein, was im vor den Rüssel kommt. Um Wassertiere zu schützen, habe ich einen 20 Liter Edelstahl-Vorfilterkorb, aus dem ich große __ Kröten, __ Molche und Liebellenlarven retten konnte. Dieses Saugsystem habe ich selbst von 2 Profi-Systemanbietern zusammengestellt. Leider hat kein Anbieter ein perfektes System man muß zusammenstellen oder selbst entwickeln.
Ihr werdet ohne Absaugung regelmäßig im Jahr damit durch den Teich gehen müssen oder denkt laut über einen Saugroboter nach. Viele kaufen eine Filter- oder Sauglösung, die sich dann häufig als völlig unterdimensioniert herausstellt. Bei Eurer Teichgröße ist das nämlich so!!!!!!
Dann verkauft Ihr die unzureichende Technik wieder und endlich, -nach Jahren-, verlasst Ihr den "Spielzeug"-Bereich, weil Ihr eine erwachsene Lösung braucht. Da habt Ihr die Kosten vorab durch die Billig- und Schnelllösungen vermeintlich niedrig gehalten, aber Ihr zahlt definitiv im Nachhinein Tausende von Euro drauf.
Was die Rinnen angeht, kann man die auf dem Kellerboden des Althauses in den Kies legen und dann plan zubetonieren. Ihr habt dann wenigstens schon mal eine permanente Absaugmöglichkeit ohne eine Pumpe eingebaut. Ich hatte mal den kompletten Teich geleert und unter dem Beton war der Schwarzschlamm durch fehlende Absaugung (kompletten betonarmierten Teich noch einmal mit sandfarbener Dünnschichtschlämme abgedichtet und gefärbt) schwer herauszureinigen.

Fazit: Der Teich hat durch permanente Umwälzung dauerhaft ohne UVC-Technik kristallklares perlendes Wasser.

Wer hat mich *nach* den NG-Spezialisten beraten? Das System NG ist hervorragend und hat 10.000 Teiche in Deutschland geprägt. Sie sind aber technologisch wie z.B. unsere Automobilindustrie stehengeblieben. Hier im Forum habe ich *Profis* gefunden, die mir sehr prägend und sehr deutlich in´s Gewissen geredet haben, "es gleich richtig zu machen". Das hattte auch mit meiner Teichgröße zu tun. Bei 100.000 Liter verlierst Du alleine durch die Verdunstung trotz Regens 30.000 Liter, die Du wieder auffüllen mußt. Da wäre ein Tief-Brunnen eine Lösung. Viele haben Fischteiche, Schwerkraftsysteme, große Leitungsquerschnitte, etc. und um Jahrzehnte mehr Bau-KnowHow als ich.
Da muß man sich unbedingt geduldig einlesen. Ihr kauft ja auch kein Haus mal eben so online? Wer schnell baut, baut teuer. Ich habe in den letzen Lesejahren hier so unglaublich viel gelernt an Natur und Physik und Klebe- und Betonbaukünsten. Ich habe mein Teich-System hier dank den vielen ausführlichen Dokumentationen komplett umgestellt!!!!!
Jetzt habe ich ein Paradies im Garten, trotz viel Selbstbau und vielen kompetenten Gartenhelfern ca. 60-65.000€ mit 35 qm Steganlage, einer geschwungenen 8 Kubik-Betonmauer und einem beleuchteten Vier-Becken-Kaskaden-Wasserfall investiert (ein Keller ist heute teurer) und jetzt habe ich ein einzigartiges unvergleichliches Gartenparadies mit einer Blühpracht, bin Nebenbei-YouTuber durch das Teichhobby geworden, tauche in Immobilienzeitungen mit "Vorzeige-Haus am See " auf und gewinne mit dem Haushersteller Hauspreise und mein Haus am Teich verdient Geld. Ich traue mir bautechnisch Dinge zu und Andere fragen sich, wo ich das gelernt habe, denn im bin Lehrer und kein Ingenieur oder Handwerker.

Einige Ideen:

Teich mit noch stillgelegter Absaugtechnik am Kellerboden einbauen.
Betonarmierung mit Verbundmatte auf Folie aufbringen (Folien sind extrem rutschig durch den unvermeidlichen Biofilm) denn selbst auf Beton kann man schlimmstens ausrutschen, wenn er auf den Stufen nich angeraut ist. Hunde, Gartengeräte oder UV-Sonnenlicht können die Folie nicht mehr beschädigen, denn Du baust für die nächsten 50 Jahre.
Pflanzenfiltergraben mit 30 und 80 cm Tiefen dimensionieren. Stufen komplett begehbar angeraut halten.
Platz neben dem Teich für späteren Filterkellerschacht bereit halten.
Bei beginnender Teichverdreckung vernünftigen Teichsauger für Großteiche mit groß dimensioniertem Vorfilter für Tierschutz besorgen.
Du mußt Dich gegenüber Deinem Partner durchsetzen und verteidigen, das Du keine halben Sachen machst oder ihn von Anfang an bestens in Deine Bauaktivitäten integrieren.
Mach´ nichts alleine! Mit einem Baupartner, Teichprofis im Hintergrund hast Du die Power!
Sag´ den am Bau Beteiligten genau, was Sie zu tun haben. Du mußt trotz Unsicherheit die klarste Vorstellung davon haben, wie es später aussehen soll.
Wenn Dir das Alles zu viel ist und zu teuer wird, dann verschieb´ das Projekt ein paar Jahre bis Du Zeit und Geld dafür hast.
Gruß Burghard


----------



## cafedelmar80 (14. Mai 2021)

Mein Vorredner hat es ja schon sehr ausführlich beschrieben und Ideen gegeben.

Ein paar weitere Denkanstöße:
Ja, Naturagart würde ich für "Selbstbauer" auch empfehlen - wie ich schon in anderen Beiträgen hier im Lauf der letzten beiden Jahre im Forum gepostet hatte. Wir sind mit kleinen Anpassungen seit 9 Jahren sehr zufrieden mit dem System. Wir mussten definitiv nichts "komplett" umstellen, sondern eher perfektionieren. 

Natürlich gibt es auch einige Punkte, die man beim NG-Prinzip "besser lösen könnte". Seit wir unseren Schwimmteich 2012 gebaut hatten, wurden zumindest einige Verbesserungen bei Neuplanungen von NG  im Lauf der letzten acht Jahre berücksichtigt, die es teilweise damals noch nicht gab in unserer Bestell-/Bauphase.

1. Skimmer werden meines Wissens nach auch von NG mitterweile empfohlen. Das war bei uns noch eher nicht der Fall, wir haben ihn damals trotzdem genommen und vor einigen Jahren das System individuell auf unseren Teich angepasst.
Dazu muss man sagen, dass NGs Zielsaugtechnik mit der *geringen* Pumpenleistung für den Rieselfilter mehr oder minder überfordert ist, was die "Ansaugmenge" an den Saugpunkten am Grund betrifft.
Einen Skimmer würde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr über einen Saugpunkt im Saugsammler zusätzlich anschließen. Dann lieber eine *separate* Pumpe, bzw. auch einen *separaten *Kreislauf für einen Skimmer einplanen.
Das wirkt sich insgesamt positiv auf die Beckenhydraulik aus.

2. Die Bodenansaugpunkte *verstopfen* manchmal leicht, wir haben uns da mit "_Marke Eigenbau_" beholfen, um dem entgegenzuwirken (Teichbelüfterschlauch zur Verwirbelung des Unrats im Bodenablauf). Damals (2012) gab es eben noch nicht die Sedimentfalle im neueren System, dass mittels Wasserdüsen für Bewegung im Ansaugpunkt sorgt. Das würde ich *gleich mit einplanen*, wenn man jetzt mit NG bauen sollte.

Viele Grüße,
Cafedelmar/Thorsten


----------



## Eve (15. Mai 2021)

Hallo Burghard und Thorsten, Dankeschön für eure Tipps!
Wir wollen weitestgehend auf Technik verzichten, ein Kristall klares Wasser ist keine absolute Bedingung für uns 
Betoniert haben wir nichts (nur Boden und Teil der Kellerwände waren schon da.

Der Hauptgrund, warum wir uns für diese Teichgrösse entschieden haben,ist, dass er weitestgehend selbst sein biologisches Gleichgewicht finden soll. 
Zumindest habe ich immer wieder diese Info gefunden: je größer der Teich, umso pflegeleichter.
Ich hoffe,es stimmt so, denn jetzt wäre es zu spät

Bis gestern haben wir die Stufen modelliert, heute hat der Bagger 14 Tonnen Sand verteilt -was wir dann zu fünft mit der Schaufel eingearbeitet haben-.

Dann kam der 1000 g Vlies, und schließlich die schwere 1,52 mm EPDM Folie.

Nach 5 Stunden waren wir fertig, jetzt kommt erst Mal das Wasser unseres Regenspeichers (4500l) . Die restlichen 95000l in den nächsten Tagen


----------



## bupaech (15. Mai 2021)

Hallo Eve,
mein Teich hat die gleiche Größe und ohne Umwälzung würde er schnell verdrecken. Du glaubst gar nicht wieviel Biomasse in den Teich fällt oder wieviel Algen Ihr in Eurem Sonnenteich züchten werdet. Schau die Trampelkrauts Änderungen an, der hat einen 130.000 Literteich, UVC, eine 10.000 Liter Pumpe und einen Trommelfilter. Unter dem Pseudonym __ Salamander war er auch im NG-Forum einer der aktivsten Dokumentaristen.
Fazit: Ihr habt zu schnell gebaut! Aus jedem stehenden Gewässer wird immer ein stinkendes Schwarzschlammmoor! Ihr werdet nachrüsten in 2-4 Jahren mit ästhetischen Kompromissen! Wenn das NG-Technik ist wundert es mich, das Sie Euch nicht zur Umwälzung geraten haben. Es gibt YouTube Videos von Deutschen, die 4-6 m tiefe Teich-Löcher bauen, weil Sie gerne tauchen oder das Sediment nicht aufwirbeln wollen. Aber Sie müssen auch den Teich saugen.
Aber optisch ist der Schwimmteich erst einmal sehr schön geworden!

Ich bin gespannt auf Eure nächsten Jahre und bleibt bitte diesem Forum treu und dokumentiert Euren Teichwerdegang!
Wo kommt denn Eure Treppe hin und aus welchem Material wird Sie?
Gruß Burghard


----------



## bupaech (15. Mai 2021)

Hallo Trampelkraut,


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

Ich sehe es wie Burghard @bupaech, ihr werdet Probleme mit Schwebealgen, aufschwimmendem Mulm und Sedimentablagerungen bekommen.

Noch gäbe es die Möglichkeit eine Verrohrung vorzusehen.


----------



## bupaech (15. Mai 2021)

Liebe Eve,
Lass es Dir noch mal durch den Kopf gehen und halte inne. Am Ende wird alles für Euch langfristig viel teurer!
Wenn jemand viel und jahrelange Erfahrungen gemacht hat mit Allem (bei einem 130.000 Liter-Teich) und ich vergaß zu erwähnen 5, in Worten fünf Sedimentfallen a la NG, dann Trampelkraut!!! @trampelkraut
Gruß Burghard


----------



## bernias (15. Mai 2021)

bupaech schrieb:


> Aus jedem stehenden Gewässer wird immer ein stinkendes Schwarzschlammmoor!


Das kann ich nun gar nicht nachvollziehen.
Mein kleiner 500l-Teich an der Terrasse hat keinerlei Technik und funktioniert seit 8 Jahren.
In diesem Jahr haben wir etwa 15cm Wurzelgeflecht rausgeholt. Stinkender Schwarzschlamm war Fehlanzeige.
Danach mit Regenwasser aufgefüllt + etwas Brottrunk + __ Hornkraut: keine Algen, nicht grün....
Ziemlich viele Pfanzen sind drin gelassen worden.


----------



## cafedelmar80 (15. Mai 2021)

Hallo Eva!

Auch auf die Gefahr hin hier nochmals Dinge zu wiederholen, die bereits beschrieben wurden, noch ein paar beschwichtigende und zugleich "mahnende" Worte...

Natürlich ist ein großes Naturgewässer (100k Liter Wasservolumen) deutlich stabiler als ein 5000 Liter Gartenteich oder auch unser "_Saunatauchbecken_" (Originalbeschreibung im Naturagartkatalog für unsere Schwimmteichgröße 2012  ).

Allerdings haben sich die Erfahrungen einiger (Schwimm-)Teichbesitzer im Laufe der vielen Jahre bewährt, wie sie im Forum  u.a. von Trampelkraut, Bupaech und vielen anderen (NG-)Teichbesitzern beschrieben wurden.
Selbst wenn ein größeres Gewässer *stabiler* ist - man hat viele Jahre lang "Ruhe" und dann unter Umständen einen *sehr großen* Sanierungsaufwand *auf einmal*. Wenn ein kleiner Teich nur ein bisschen Wurzelgeflecht nach längerer Zeit verursacht, sollte man das auf die eigene Teichgröße durchaus einmal  hochrechnen. Dazu kommt die Schlammschicht am Grund, die sich bei tiefen und/oder großvolumigen Teichen schlichtweg später "bemerkbar" macht.

Hierfür gibt es zumindest Abhilfen.

1. Ein Skimmer: Selbst wenn ihr "technikarm" bauen  wollt, würde ich einen Platz vorsehen, an dem man einen kombinierten Skimmerfilter aufstellen und betreiben kann. Dazu gibt es in den letzten Jahren immer mehr Systeme, die eine Grobfilterung mit integrierter Pumpe anbieten - einfach einmal hier im Forum stöbern.
Jedes Blatt, das *nicht* auf den Grund sinkt, verschafft euch *Zeit*, um euch eine ausgiebige "Saugaktion" zu sparen. 

2. Teichsauger statt Bodenablauf: Der Schmodder am Grund des Teichs muss früher oder später raus. Ihr werdet sicherlich einen *merklich* leistungsstärkeren Sauger benötigen, als den vielfach genutzten "Pondovac (3,4, etc.)  für "normale Teichgrößen". Dazu baut ihr einfach zu groß.
Ich habe es vor einigen Jahren geschrieben, wenn man ein solch "kleines Binnenmeer" im Garten sein Eigen nennt, reicht eben oftmals weder die Saugleistung bis zur Teichmitte noch die  Länge der Teleskopverlängerung, um damit _entspannt_ bis zur Teichmitte arbeiten zu können.
Selbst wir machten bereits die Erfahrung bei unserem ca. 4.5m breiten Schwimmteich mit dem Pondovac 4. Wir saugen nicht oft (dafür sind wir zu faul und zu "belagstolerant"), aber viel breiter dürfte der Teich unserer eigenen Einschätzung nach nicht sein.
Ihr solltet also möglicherweise ein _semi-professionelles_ Saugermodell einplanen, dass es natürlich *nicht mehr* für deutlich unter 500 Euro aktuell auf dem Markt gibt.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt bald den Teich und eine Abkühlung genießen - falls das Wetter jemals "mitspielen" sollte im Jahr 2021. 

Viele Grüße und frohes Schaffen,

Cafedelmar/Thorsten


----------



## bupaech (15. Mai 2021)

bernias schrieb:


> Das kann ich nun gar nicht nachvollziehen.
> Mein kleiner 500l-Teich an der Terrasse hat keinerlei Technik und funktioniert seit 8 Jahren.
> In diesem Jahr haben wir etwa 15cm Wurzelgeflecht rausgeholt. Stinkender Schwarzschlamm war Fehlanzeige.
> Danach mit Regenwasser aufgefüllt + etwas Brottrunk + __ Hornkraut: keine Algen, nicht grün....
> Ziemlich viele Pfanzen sind drin gelassen worden.


Na, ja meine Bemerkung war nun auf Eves Situation bezogen, sorry. Ich sag es mal mit den Worten des erfahrendsten Teichbauers Deutschlands, Norbert Jorek (Chef von NG). Jeder Teich droht zu verlanden. Eve möchte ja keine Unterwasserpflanzen am Grunde Ihres ST haben, die würden natürlich reinigen. Es entstehen immer zwei Optionen:
1. Du hast zu wenige Pflanzen bezogen auf die 100,000 Liter, dann entsteht Schwarzschlamm oder...
2. Du hast so viele Pflanzen (und keinen oder wenig Schwarzschlamm) und kannst darin nicht schwimmen, aber hast eine gewaltige jährliche Biomasseernte wie bei meinem Teich oder anderen Aufwand.
Gruß Burghard


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Mai 2021)

Ein Satz von Norbert Jorek der in jedem Teichseminar und jeder Teichbauanleitung von NG immer wieder auftaucht lautet:

*Das Sediment muss raus!*


----------



## Eve (16. Mai 2021)

bupaech schrieb:


> Eve möchte ja keine Unterwasserpflanzen am Grunde Ihres ST haben, die würden natürlich reinigen. Es entstehen immer zwei Optionen:
> 1. Du hast zu wenige Pflanzen bezogen auf die 100,000 Liter, dann entsteht Schwarzschlamm oder...
> 2. Du hast so viele Pflanzen (und keinen oder wenig Schwarzschlamm) und kannst darin nicht schwimmen, aber hast eine gewaltige jährliche Biomasseernte wie bei meinem Teich oder anderen Aufwand.
> Gruß Burghard


Das beruhigt mich,denn wir werden Unterwasser Pflanzen haben (__ Wasserpest,-tanne, etc).
Mindestens Die Hälfte des Bodens soll davon bedeckt werden.

Mein Schwiegervater hat seit über 30 Jahren einen ca. 25 qm kleinen Teich. Einige (bis zu  10) Kois Bewohnen ihn seit ein Dutzend Jahren, __ Frösche kommen und gehen, Kinder und Erwachsene planschen im Sommer darin.

Er hat fast keine Technik, lediglich ein mini Bach mit entsprechender Pumpe und einen einfachen (bogensieb?) Filter.

In meinem Elternhaus hatten wir knapp 30 Jahre lang einen Mini Teich (10 qm ca). Viele (5/15?) Goldfische und Pflanzen, der Teich war stärker Sonneneinstrahlung ausgesetzt (Venetien, Italien: kaum Regen im Sommer). Null Technik, ab und an Algen Blüte. 
Meine Eltern hatten wenig Zeit und Ahnung. Trotz erschwerten Bedingungen hat es mehr oder weniger funktioniert

Kann es sein, dass diejenigen,die sich Kristall klares Wasser wünschen, "meinen Teich" als Misserfolg bezeichnen würden, dieser aber trotzdem nicht kippt, solange genug filternden Pflanzen enthält?

Die Bedürfnisse und Vorstellungen jedes einzelnen bestimmen ,wie ein Projekt als gelungen oder Misslungen bezeichnet wird. 

Was Ich los werden möchte: 
  die wertvollen Infos (die ich noch am sammeln bin, selbst wenn es Mal zu spät sein dürfte)  und den freundlichen/neutralen Umgangston in diesem Forum schätze ich sehr. 
Die verschiedenen Meinungen sind eine Bereicherung! Danke für jede Idee und Feedback


----------



## bupaech (16. Mai 2021)

Hallo Eve,
berichte weiter wir sind gespannt!

Gruß Burghard


----------



## Eve (16. Mai 2021)

Sehr gerne!
Ich lerne gerade sehr viel hier, und da entsteht auch das Bedürfnis, etwas zurück zu geben

Unser jetziger stand ist:
Wir haben uns beim graben der SumpfZone verrechnet (bzw. den jew. Wall zwischen den Stufen nicht berechnet) und mussten auf diese verzichten die Folie wäre etwas zu kurz, bzw. der Teich Genehmigungspflichtig.

Der äußerste Teichrand beginnt also mit der "Flachwasser-Sumpfzone".
Wir wollen nun die "folienlose Sumpfzone" als Bett fürs Drainagerohr umwidmen. 

Mein Schwiegervater meint, dass wir keine Drainage bräuchten: eine Teich Fläche von 100 qm schluckt viel Regenwasser ohne Probleme, und rundherum haben wir sehr viel Schotter, wo überlaufendes Wasser versickern könnte.
Da wir das Material schon da haben, würde mein Mann trotzdem die Drainage anlegen.

Was meint ihr: Drainagerohr verlegen? Und:
Das verlegte Drainagerohr, nachdem der Graben mit Kies/Erde verfüllt worden ist, darf man schon betreten,oder?


----------



## troll20 (16. Mai 2021)

Hallo Eve,
so lange das Wasser bei Starkregen aus dem Teich ins Umland ablaufen kann, jedoch nie von außen in den Teich, ist alles i.O.


----------



## Eve (16. Mai 2021)

Genau, eine Kapillarsperre ist mit Sicherheit da


----------



## bupaech (16. Mai 2021)

Wenn der Folienrand hochgestellt ist und höher als das äussere Teich-Gelände ist, ist das eine Kapillarsperre!
Gruß Burghard


----------



## Eve (16. Mai 2021)

Mir geht es hier hauptsächlich um die Drainage: 
Ob wir darauf verzichten können,bzw. ob die befüllte Drainage Grube betreten werden darf


----------



## Chelmon1 (16. Mai 2021)

Hallo Eve,
eine Drainage außerhalb der Kapillarsperre, also direkt als Stütze der hochgestellten Folie wäre sehr gut. Die verhindert u.A., dass zuviel Wasser bei einem Starkregen in die Umgebung des Teichs läuft. Man muss hier beachten, dass etwa die Wassermenge der Teichfläche in mm/qm durch die Drainage aufgenommen werden kann. Hier muss nicht mit spitzer Feder gerechnet werden. Wenn es ein oder zweimal im Jahr zum Überlaufen von ein paar hundert Litern Wasser kommt sollte das ja auch keine Katastrophe sein. Außerdem könnt Ihr in solch einem Fall ja auch noch nachbessern.

Wenn die Drainage stabil ausgeführt ist, kann man die natürlich auch gleich betreten.

Im Übrigen führt die Ausführung wie dargestellt im ersten Bild in dem Buch von Hecker dazu dass der Teich bei einer längeren Trockenperiode sehr schnell bis zur Tiefwasserzone leergesaugt werden kann. Die dargestellte Ausführung, ohne Kapillarsperre, würde nur dann funktionieren, wenn ein ständiger Zu- und Ablauf, z.B. durch einen Bach gegeben wäre. Dann hättest Du aber auch eine ständig feuchte Umgebung am Teich. Dann würde nämlich die Umgebung durch die Kapillarwirkung mit Wasser „versorgt“. Das habt ihr aber nicht und wollt ihr sicher auch nicht.

Euer Teich sieht schon sehr gut aus. Ich muss sagen, dass ich wegen der Größe ein bisschen neidig bin. Wir haben nämlich nicht so viel Platz - leider. 

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## Eve (16. Mai 2021)

Dankeschön für deine Meinung, Chelmon!
Auch mein Mann hat nochmals gesagt,dass er die Drainage einbauen will.
Da wir das Material haben, und die Sickergrube der Regenzisterne benutzen können, werden wir es höchstwahrscheinlich machen.
Die Größe hat sich durch das vorige Haus (Keller) ergeben 

Ps
@Chelmon1 auf welche Buch-Seite meintest du, eine ungünstige Kapillarsperre sei abgebildet?
Ich kann sie nicht finden


----------



## Chelmon1 (16. Mai 2021)

diese


----------



## Chelmon1 (17. Mai 2021)

Ich sehe das größte Problem am Uferrand.
  Da die Folie unterhalb des höchsten Wasserstandes endet, wird Wasser durch die Kapillarwirkung des Bodens in das angrenzende Gelände gesogen.
 


Wenn mit der Zeit über der linken Welle ( über dem senkrechten Strich ), zwischen den Steinen Ablagerungen sind und Pflanzen wurzeln und wachsen, wird auch dort eine Kapillarwirkung eintreten und Wasser wird über die Welle nach außen gesogen.



Daher ist es besser, die Folie rund um den Teich senkrecht zu stellen und außerhalb, direkt anschließent eine Drainage anzulegen.

Ich habe mal versucht darzustellen was ich meine:
 


Die hochgestellte Folie ist eine Kapillarsperre. Sie wird innen mit Steinen und Substrat gestützt, Außen dient die Drainage als Stütze und führt beim Überlaufen des Teichs das Wasser kontrolliert ab.

Wenn euer Teich in einer __ Senke liegt, oder in einem Gebiet wo man auch mal mit einer leichten Überschwämmung rechnen muss, sollte man evtl. einem Uferwall außerhalb der Drainage anlegen. Anderenfalls sollte, für normale Regenfälle, die Drainage auch verhindern, dass Wasser und Dreck in den Teich geschwämmt wird.


----------



## Chelmon1 (17. Mai 2021)

Hier nochmal der kritische Punkt.


----------



## BumbleBee (19. Mai 2021)

Liebe Eve,

nun weiß ich nicht, wei saugfähig der Boden unter der Folie ist. Bei uns ist die Bodenbeschaffenheit wie Ton (im Grunde bräuchte man gar keine Folie), daher hat es uns im ersten Sommer bei unserem ersten Naturteich die Folie aufgeschwemmt. Sobald das Umland vom Niveau über denWasserspiegel reicht würde ich IMMER zu einer Drainage raten.

Thema Kapillarsperre: ich würde mir beim Modellieren der Uferzone extraviel Zeit nehmen. Wenn Du da nicht aufpasst, geht bei Eurer Größe mitunter SEHR viel Wasser flöten. @Chelmon1 Robert hat es in seiner hochpräzisen technischen Zeichnung bereits verdeutlicht , der Übergang Folie zum Umland muss oberhalb des Wasserspiegels den höchsten Punkt haben. 

Geht auch so hier:   

Wichtig ist auch, dass nirgendwo die Ufermatte mit dem Umland ausserhalb des Teiches in Kontakt kommt, es sei denn ihr wollt dauerhaft den Garten befeuchten. Klappt super, so mache ich das hier mit dem schmalen Bereich zwischen Teichmauer und Filterkeller. Da würde nämlich sonst alles vertrocknen.


----------



## Eve (3. Juni 2021)

@BumbleBee und @Chelmon1 
Ich bin so froh,dass ich im Forum danach gefragt habe, und, dass  wir noch nicht dazu gekommen sind, den Teich Rand zu gestalten!

Wir werden eure Beschreibungen als Blaupause nehmen!
Übrigens sind eure Zeichnungen klasse


----------



## Eve (4. Juni 2021)

In den Fachbeiträgen steht, dass Verlegesand ( feinster Sand mit 20 bis 30 % braunem Lehmanteil) als Substrat benutzt werden soll. 

Wir konnten nur Mehlsand bekommen (Elektriker Sand), keine Ahnung,ob Lehm dabei ist..eher nicht. 
Würde es trotzdem passen?

In einer Ecke -am Boden- haben wir leider eine markante Falte, die vermutlich geschützt gehört: spricht etwas dagegen,wenn wir überall Sand reinkippen, dass der Boden also Großteil bedeckt ist?


----------



## Rhz69 (4. Juni 2021)

Hallo Eve,

Den Sand kannst du nehmen. Lehm steht für zwei eigenschaften. Die Korngrösse (sehr fein) und die Eigenschaft als Mineralienpuffer. Den Feinanteil hat du mit dem sehr feinen Sand abgedeckt. Da wo du Pflanzen setzt könntest duu noch etwas Heilerde, Montmorillonit, Bentonit oder Zeolith zufügen. Muss nicht sein und lässt sich auch noch nachholen.
Die Falte wird abstehen, wenn du Wasser einfüllst. Du könntst sie verkleben. Aber so, dass sie noch Spiel hat, also nicht am Rand. Noch besser einen Folienrest drüberkleben. 

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Eve (4. Juni 2021)

Danke dir, Rüdiger!
Wir haben leider schon Wasser im Teich, kleben fällt also weg 
Bleibt uns nur noch Substrat drauf geben, oder?
Ich könnte vielleicht ein paar Steine, über Vlies,drauf legen


----------



## Rhz69 (4. Juni 2021)

Steht die Falte den hoch?
Fliess drüber und ein paar Steine sind sicher gut. Auf dem Flies Sand könnte gehen, nur Sand glaube ich nicht, dass das reicht. Das wiegt ja alles nicht viel unter Wasser.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Eve (4. Juni 2021)

Ja, leider steht die Falte..erst beim drüber gehen ( im Wasser, beim Algen sammeln) ist mir aufgefallen,wie groß die ist


----------



## lollo (5. Juni 2021)

Eve schrieb:


> Wir konnten nur Mehlsand bekommen (Elektriker Sand), keine Ahnung,ob Lehm dabei ist..eher nicht.


Moin,

der normale Spielsand für den Sandkasten, bekommst in jedem Baumarkt, wäre dafür ausreichend, da ist dann alles drin.


----------



## Eve (5. Juni 2021)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der normale Spielsand für den Sandkasten, bekommst in jedem Baumarkt, wäre dafür ausreichend, da ist dann alles drin.


Wir haben schon  knapp 14 Tonnen Mehlsand, wollen den benutzen, es ist allerdings sehr gut zu wissen


----------



## lollo (5. Juni 2021)

Eve schrieb:


> Wir haben schon knapp 14 Tonnen Mehlsand


Hallo,
ok, die Sorte kenn ich nicht, wahrscheinlich von einem Müller extra gemahlen. 
Wird vielleicht auch in den Regionen nur anders benannt,
ah jetzt weiß ich es, den Sand streut doch immer der Sandmann den Kindern abends in die Augen.


----------



## Eve (5. Juni 2021)

ja, genau die Sorte ist das.
Ich sehe, er wird auch Feinsand genannt. Über die Zusammensetzung konnte ich nichts finden.
Ist aber bestimmt für Kinderaugen verträglich


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juni 2021)

Eve schrieb:


> Ich sehe, er wird auch Feinsand genannt.


 Nimm einen Literbecher, durchsichtig. Da 1/4 Lieter Sand rein. Einen Lieter Wasser. Kräftig durchrühren, dass das Wasser den Sand in die Schwebe bringt und absetzen lassen. Kann zwei / drei Tage dauern.

Da kann man schon ganz gut die Zusammensetzung sehen. Unten das Grobe drüber das Feine. Den Lehmanteil kann man ggf. oben durch eine leicht andere Farbe erkennen.

Wenn es länger dauert geht es dir irgendwie wie den Mönchen aus Italien die hier auch mal geschrieben haben.

Fahre grade jede menge Lehm ab. Also werr einen Sattel haben will, kann in Springe vorbei kommen.

Ich lasse den dann auch umsonst laden


----------



## Anja W. (16. Juni 2021)

Eigentlich haben wir gerade gar keine Zeit ... ich muss mal mit meinem Männe reden. Wir müssten sonst Lehm extra kaufen...



Update: klappt leider nicht 
Aber, wenn Du nochmal im Lehm buddelst, gib Bescheid. Wir kommen gerne schippen dafür.


----------



## troll20 (16. Juni 2021)

Och @Anja W.  da kannst auch zu mir kommen.
5 cm Mutterboden und dann Lehm bis mindestens 2,5m
Das ganze mal ca. 750m². Ich glaube das sollte für dich reichen


----------



## Annett (16. Juni 2021)

750m2? Was hat du vor? Den gesamten Garten in Wasser verwandeln?


----------



## Anja W. (16. Juni 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Och @Anja W.  da kannst auch zu mir kommen.
> 5 cm Mutterboden und dann Lehm bis mindestens 2,5m
> Das ganze mal ca. 750m². Ich glaube das sollte für dich reichen



Naja -  Springe 50 km, gute  Minuten, 
Berlin 280 km, über 3 Stunden

Es tut mir leid @troll20, da muss ich mich leider für Totto entscheiden...


----------



## troll20 (16. Juni 2021)

Annett schrieb:


> 750m2? Was hat du vor? Den gesamten Garten in Wasser verwandeln?


Wäre eine Idee  aber da ist dann immer noch zu viel Rasen über.


----------



## troll20 (16. Juni 2021)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Naja -  Springe 50 km, gute  Minuten,
> Berlin 280 km, über 3 Stunden
> 
> Es tut mir leid @troll20, da muss ich mich leider für Totto entscheiden...


Das muss dir doch nicht leid tun.
Ist alles gut.


----------



## Eve (23. Juni 2021)

Wir kommen gaaaanz langsam bei der Ufer Gestaltung voran 

Rundherum haben wir Leistensteine setzen lassen, damit der Rand auch stabil und begehbar ist; 
anschließend kommt Pflaster, also der ganze Teich wird vom Pflaster umrandet.

Die Folie sollen wir irgendwie an die Leistensteine fixieren.

Da habe ich eine substanzielle Frage:
Wie würdet ihr die Folie enden lassen, und fixieren, damit die Kapillarsperre gegeben ist?

Mir haben eure Zeichnungen ungemein geholfen, die Kapillarsperre zu verstehen.
Bei dieser neuen Variante sind wir nun nicht sicher:

Sollen wir die Folie am oberen Rand der Leistensteine nageln? (Oder anders fixieren)

Oder können wir die Folie auf die andere Seite der Leistensteine drüber schlagen? (So, dass sie vom Pflaster dann kaschiert wird).
Das wäre aber nicht optimal für die Kapillarsperre, stimmt's?


----------



## Annett (23. Juni 2021)

Hi.

Naturagart hat genau für solche Fälle entsprechende Profilleisten.
https://www.naturagart.de/index.php?lang=0&cl=search&searchparam=Klemmprofil


----------



## Eve (23. Juni 2021)

Danke Annett! Vielleicht können wir etwas ähnliches basteln
Gäbe es sonst andere Alternativen?


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2021)

Was für eine Folie habt ihr denn?
Bei PVC Folie würde ich mal bei @Zacky schauen.
Die haben da eine recht Preiswerte Lösung genommen.
Hier steht was dazu: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/531461/
Zur Not einfach mal die 30 Beiträge durchlesen


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Juni 2021)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Aber, wenn Du nochmal im Lehm buddelst, gib Bescheid.


Naja, kannst dir Zeil lassen bis Oktober......solange buddel wir bestimmt noch im Lehm. Jeden Tag.
Derzeit mit zwei 30 to Bagger, an 5.7. kommt dann der dritte. Springe Benigsen.


----------



## Eve (25. Juni 2021)

Danke für deinen Hinweis, René!
@Zacky bist du da? Ich darf in deinen Thread nichts schreiben, darum versuche ich es hier: 
was für Leisten hast du benutzt, um die Folie am Rand zu fixieren? 
Bist du mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden, bzw. erfüllen die Leisten noch ihren Zweck?


----------



## Zacky (25. Juni 2021)

Hallo @Eve

Hi, bin da.  Wir haben PVC-Streifen / PVC-Platten in einer Länge von 2 m mit einer Breite von 15 oder 20 cm (müsste ich mal genau nachmessen) genommen. Diese Platten / Streifen haben wir dann auf der Innenseite des Teichbeckens angedübelt und die PVC-Folie mit Quellschweißkleber auf die PVC-Leiste aufgeklebt. Hält immer noch wunderbar und die Leisten erfüllen ihren Zweck.


----------



## Eve (25. Juni 2021)

Knackig und klar Dankeschön Zacky!!

Da wir eine EPDM Folie haben, brauchen wir vermutlich eine andere Variante (zB die von NG, wie von Annett vorgeschlagen)

Wir sind dabei, den Rasen anzulegen, dann ist wieder der Teich dran 
Ich werde berichten


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2021)

Vielleicht findet sich auch im Baumarkt etwas, mit dem ihr die Klemmschienen nachbauen könntet?


----------



## Eve (26. Juni 2021)

Annett schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet sich auch im Baumarkt etwas, mit dem ihr die Klemmschienen nachbauen könntet?


Genau Annett, wir sind auf der Suche

Ich dachte, dass wir vielleicht breitere Übergangsprofile (die normalerweise für Bodenbeläge benutzt werden) über Vlies und Folie an den Leistensteinen befestigen könnten, wie eine Leiste die angeschraubt wird.

Mein Mann befürchtet aber, dass die Folie mit der Zeit nachgeben und reissen könnte


----------



## Annett (27. Juni 2021)

Hi.

Wenn ihr da Bauchschmerzen habt, dann lasst den Teich,  vor Befestigung der Folie an Rand, sich über den Winter setzen.


----------



## Eve (27. Juni 2021)

Danke für deinen Input, Annett!
Kann sich der Teich tatsächlich in den nächsten Monaten noch absetzen?

Wir sollten abwägen, ob wir abwarten und die Folie provisorisch fixieren (damit sie nicht auf die Pflanzen drauf fällt..und die Frage ist"wie"), oder gleich tätig werden


----------



## Annett (27. Juni 2021)

Das ist schwer einzuschätzen. 
Wenn ihr denn Untergrund gut genug verdichtet habt, sollte da nicht sooviel passieren. Aber je nach Lage, geht der Frost schon ein ganzes Stück in die Erde und bringt damit etwas Bewegung rein. Wobei Frost zunächst erst mal anhebt und sobald er weg ist, senkt sich das angehobene (meist) wieder ab.


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (27. Juni 2021)

Annett schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet sich auch im Baumarkt etwas, mit dem ihr die Klemmschienen nachbauen könntet?



Hab so was noch nie gemacht, aber ihr könntet aus einem dicken (5mm?) thermoplastischen Kunststoff (also einem der sich heißschweissen lässt) Klemmschienen basteln. Mit Bügeleisen oder Heißluftgerät, Zange, Küchenhandschuh und Silikonmatte (Backofenzubehör). So habe ich schon mal einen Schneckenzaun fabriziert (allerdings aus dünnem Kunststoff-Fliegengitter).

Oder ein Polypropylenrohr in 5cm breite Streifen schneiden. Auf der Silikonmatte im Backrohr weich werden lassen und mit der Silikonmatte oder einem Silikon-Teigblatt als "Einlage" zusammendrücken als Bastelei.

Oder so was: https://www.vkf-renzel.at/poster-klemmelemente-profile/

Oder aus EPDM: http://www.eutras-kantenschutz.de/fassungsprofile-epdm::c123/

Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## Eve (28. Juni 2021)

@Grauhaarfrosch Dankeschön für die Ideen 
Ich zeige sie meinem Mann, der ein besseres Verständnis für die Umsetzung von Bastel Ideen hat ​


----------



## Eve (14. Juli 2021)

Wir wollten ein weiteres Experiment mit potenziellem Misserfolg vermeiden (in den letzten paar Jahren hatten wir bereits genug ):
Nach Einiges an Recherchen und Überlegungen haben wir das NG System gekauft, das Annett weiter oben empfohlen hat.
Sobald das Wetter es erlaubt, beginnt der Einbau, ich werde berichten


----------



## Rhz69 (14. Juli 2021)

Heute war es etwas heller als gestern Nacht.

   

Terasse bei mir ist Stahlträger plus Holzauflieger. Die Folienklemmleiste geht bis unter die Holzkante. Es gibt eine Stelle, bei der der Teichrand niedriger ist mit Dränage davor. Das Wasser kann hier nicht Dauerhaft am Holz stehen.
Ich halte das nicht für die ideale Lösung für dich, vielleicht hilft es dir oder jemand anderem.
Due siehst auch den dünnen Bewuchs, hier steht aber auch ab 12 die Sonne drauf und durch das wenige Wasser (5 cm) wird es dort sehr heiss. Wie oben erwähnt, nur Ufermatte ohne Substrat.
Die Terasse geht so weit, dass die Beine über der nächsten Stufe (50 cm) Wasser baumeln, wenn man an der Kante sitzt. Muss man nicht haben, aber da sitzen wir auch schon mal zu Ostern schon oder auch im November und haben die Füsse im Wasser (wenigstens ein paar Minuten).

Gruss

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (14. Juli 2021)

Stelle grade fest, dass das hier gar nicht hinsollte. Passt aber garnicht so schlecht.


----------



## Eve (9. Aug. 2021)

Rüdiger, Dankeschön für deine Info und Bilder! Ich sehe sie erst jetzt  ( vielleicht wegen der Forum Umstellung?).

Wir haben tatsächlich mit einem ähnlichen System begonnen (mit den Alu Leisten von NG) und jetzt plagen uns die Zweifel:
Wenn wir keine weiteren Matten am Rand anbringen,und der Abschluss wie im Bild (rote Umrandung) "nackt" ist: da kann jederzeit Wasser zwischen Folie und Betonrand/Erde gelangen.
Regenwasser, oder Teichwasser,wenn der Teich voll wird.
Kann das mit der Zeit Probleme bereiten?

PS. Ja, die Optik bereitet Augenschmerzen, jedoch wäre mein Plan, dieser hässliche Rand mit Pflanzen zu kaschieren


----------



## Whyatt (10. Aug. 2021)

Ähm...?
Ist das Naturgartsystem nicht so, dass man die Folie und Ufermatte klemmt, anschraubt und am Ende die Ufermatte von oben her umklappt, so dass auch die Aluschiene überdeckt ist?
Ich erkenne auf deinem Bild fast nichts


----------



## Eve (10. Aug. 2021)

Genau, das NG System sieht das vor - wir wollen jedoch auf die zusätzlichen Ufermatten verzichten, da wir schon darunter welche haben, auf denen die Pflanzen schon gewurzelt haben. Wir bauen das ganze zum exakt verkehrten Zeitpunkt,wie du siehst

Nun fragen wir uns, ob es (abgesehen von der unschönen Optik) auch so klappt, oder ob es Probleme, zB wegen eindringenden Wassers, geben könnte


----------



## Kolja (10. Aug. 2021)

Hm, auch wenn ihr genau nach NG gebaut hättet, kann Wasser zwischen Wand und Folie kommen.
Ihr habt doch jetzt einen Aufbau Wand-Folie-Ufermatte?
Ist ja bei NG auch so, nur da ist die Ufermatte umgeklappt. Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## Eve (10. Aug. 2021)

Kolja schrieb:


> Hm, auch wenn ihr genau nach NG gebaut hättet, kann Wasser zwischen Wand und Folie kommen.
> Ihr habt doch jetzt einen Aufbau Wand-Folie-Ufermatte?
> Ist ja bei NG auch so, nur da ist die Ufermatte umgeklappt. Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?


Exakt so ist es, Kolja.
Nur, bei uns ist keine richtige Wand: nur oben ist wenig Beton (Höhe: 25 cm ) und unten, aus den Resten der Kellerwände (50 cm max).

Das Wasser sollte problemlos in die Erde versickern, wenn es hinter Folie/Vlies eindringt..oder welche Contra könnte es geben?


----------



## Kolja (11. Aug. 2021)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da viel Wasser eindringt. Es ist doch nur ein schmaler Spalt.

Um das ganze zu verschönern ist mir noch eingefallen, dass ihr einen schmalen Streifen Ufermatte mit Umklappen einbaut und diesen dann auf der vorhandenen Ufermatte festklebt.


----------



## Teichmatze (11. Aug. 2021)

Hallo

Solange der Teich voll ist und genug Gegendruck die Folie an die Betonkante drückt ,passiert nicht viel.
Selbst wenn der Teich mal leer ist,sollte da nicht soviel Wasser zwischen laufen,das ein Problem entsteht.
Das meiste Wasser bei Regen etc wird dann über die Ufermatte in den Teich laufen.
Evtl zwischen Folie und Beton mit einer geeigneten Dichtmasse abdichten um das Gewissen zu beruhigen.
Man macht sich meistens viel zu viel Gedanken um solche Dinge.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Eve (11. Aug. 2021)

Kolja schrieb:


> einen schmalen Streifen Ufermatte mit Umklappen einbaut und diesen dann auf der vorhandenen Ufermatte festklebt.


Dankeschön für eure Meinungen, und auch für diese Idee mit dem Festkleben eines Matten Streifens  
Welcher Kleber funktioniert am besten für die Matte? Sind Kleber nicht schädlich für Wasserorganismen?


----------



## Teichmatze (12. Aug. 2021)

Hallo

Ich klebe fast alles mit Beko Gecko Hybrid pop, das ist ein toller Kleber ,den gibt es in schwarz und weiß.
Der klebt fast alles und dichtet gut ab, der klebt auch unter Wasser und hat eine hohe sofortige Haltekraft, für die meisten Dinge braucht mal also keine Klemme oder so nutzen.
Es gibt natürlich viele Klebstoffe, gerade speziell für Teichbau.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Aug. 2021)

Teichmatze schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich klebe fast alles mit Beko Gecko Hybrid pop, das ist ein toller Kleber ,den gibt es in schwarz und weiß.
> Der klebt fast alles und dichtet gut ab, der klebt auch unter Wasser und hat eine hohe sofortige Haltekraft, für die meisten Dinge braucht mal also keine Klemme oder so nutzen.
> ...


Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit PVC.
Dauerhaltbar oder eher nur kurzzeit?


----------



## Teichmatze (15. Aug. 2021)

Hallo

Was ich bisher geklebt habe,hält noch immer.
Ich habe alle KG und auch HT Verbindungen am Teich damit geklebt,einfach die Dichtung und das Rohr davor und dahinter damit eingeschmirt und zusammengeschoben ohne Gleitmittel,das geht wunderbar.
Ht ist nur der Überlauf vom Teich in 40er Rohr.
Zinkdachrinnen habe ich auch schon zusammengeklebt,weil ich das mal testen wollte.
Teichfolie hab ich testweise aufeinander geklebt,das kann man mit viel Gewalt wieder trennen,hält aber so ganz gut.

Ich hab davon immer eine in schwarz und eine in weiß.
Das Zeug wird auch nicht so schnell hart in der Tube.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Aug. 2021)

Hm, Ich habe so eine Stelle wo sich Teichfolie und Bachlauffolie überlappen. (ca. 1 m)
Denke immer, da ist es bestimmt etwas Undicht.


----------



## Eve (26. Juni 2022)

Ich möchte ein kleines Update vom Teich geben, da ich hier die besten Tipps und Inspirationen gefunden habe und vielleicht kann meine Erfahrung für andere Teich Verrückte nützlich sein 

Wir haben alle Ufermatten erst im Nachhinein mit den (für unsere Teich-Größe teuren) Alu Leisten von NG fixiert,  sieht vielleicht nicht top aus, aber für uns ist es okay.

Vermutlich Dank den vielen Unterwasser Pflanzen (__ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut..) ist die Wasserqualität gut (Nitrite und Nitrate laut Teststäbchen in der Norm).
Dennoch, weil wir im Teich regelmäßig baden und das Wasser nicht ganz klar ist, haben wir letzte Woche mit Filtern nachgerüstet, was ich anfangs gar nicht wollte ...

Mein Mann hat einen Skimmer gebastelt (schwarz und silber im Bild), der nicht schlecht funktioniert.

Wir haben an den Rändern,wo das Wasser seicht ist, noch Algen: der Teich ist nicht beschattet, und an den seichtesten stellen erreichen wir locker 30 Grad 

Auch da erhoffen wir uns eine Verbesserung durch die Technik, und durchs Pflanzen Wachstum: Seerosen schaffen ja auch Schatten, und die wachsen freudig dahin.

Achja, Fische haben wir keine, aber ein paar Kaulquappen, 4 __ Muscheln, 4 __ Molche (alles gekauft/ geschenkt bekommen) und ein Froschi 

Und jetzt lasse ich mich Mal ins Wasser gleiten. Welche wunderbare Welt, ein Teich


----------



## Eve (13. Nov. 2022)

Wir planen gerade für nächstes Jahr, also 2 Jahre nach dem Teichbau, Fische in den Teich anzusiedeln.
Ich bin hoffnungslos in __ Störe verliebt 
Bzw  (albino) Sterlets kämen wegen der Größe eher in Frage. Dazu werden wir demnächst einen Züchter aus der Gegend aufsuchen. 

Da stellen sich mir allerdings viele Fragen, wie:
Wir haben Seerosen und ein wenig __ Hornkraut; kommen __ Sterlet damit klar?

Wegen des hohen Sauerstoffbedarfs von Stören, überlegen wir, wie wir unser Teichwasser optimieren können, da der Teich kaum beschattet ist und im Sommer in der Tiefzone, an den wärmsten Tagen,28 Grad erreichen kann (Oberflächentemperatur).
Aus dem Forum nehme ich einige Ideen mit: Frischwasser Zufuhr,  Sauerstoffzufuhr um 4 Uhr morgens.. 

Ein Teppich aus __ Wasserlinsen würde auch helfen, das Wasser nicht aufzuheizen (Schatten spenden und Nitrate verzehren), oder?

Habt ihr noch andere Ideen, bzw Hinweise, damit es den Fischen auch gut geht?


----------



## Chelmon1 (14. Nov. 2022)

Guten Morgen Eve,


Eve schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch andere Ideen, bzw Hinweise, damit es den Fischen auch gut geht?


es tut mir richtig Leid, das jetzt schreiben zu müssen, besonders weil Du dich in __ Störe „verliebt hast“.
Stören und auch Sterlets wir de in euerem Teich nicht gut gehen. Er wird leider zu warm, und die Tiefenzone ist zu klein. Das wäre auch keine artgerechte Haltung. Dann lieber Koi. Die sind auch eher für den Kontakt mit Menschen geeignet. Oder eben Goldfische.

Bitte lies dir mal durch, was Frank über die Haltung von Stören bzw. Sterlets hier im Lexikon geschrieben hat.


----------



## bernias (14. Nov. 2022)

Hallo Eve.
Ihr habt große, flache Bereiche im Teich. Da würde ich mir Fische nicht antun.
Goldfische und Koi gründeln und suchen den ganzen Tag nach Futter. Das wirbelt auf.
Und Goldfische sind wie die Karnickel....
ICH würde die Flachbereiche weiter mit Pflanzen besiedeln, hoffen, dass weiteres Tierleben sich einfindet: Blindschleichen.....
Übrigens gibt es momentan ein gutes Angebot zur Wasseranalyse Die Analysen damit sind schon deutlich genauer, wie die Teststäbchen (von denen ich auch verschiedene probiert habe).
Viel Freude weiter mit eurer Oase...


----------



## Biko (14. Nov. 2022)

bernias schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es momentan ein gutes Angebot zur Wasseranalyse


Hallo Johannes, hast du Erfahrungen mit diesem Photometer? Preislich ist das ja wirklich sehr interessant, aber wenn die darin verwendetet Technologie so frisch ist, wie die Website aussieht, dann hätte ich Bedenken.  
Bin aber aktuell auf der Suche nach genau so einem Gerät und würde da angesichts des Preises und der Tatsache, dass es von einem österreichischen Händler/Hersteller kommt, gerne zuschlagen.
Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## bernias (14. Nov. 2022)

Ich habe das seit Sommer im  Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden.
Nach den Werten habe ich auch das Teichwasser gedüngt. Die Pflanzen mochten das....


----------



## Biko (14. Nov. 2022)

bernias schrieb:


> Ich habe das seit Sommer im  Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Nach den Werten habe ich auch das Teichwasser gedüngt. Die Pflanzen mochten das....


Danke für den Tipp!
Off Topic Ende. 

Eve, aus welchem Material ist denn euer Teichgrund? Auf  den Foto sieht es nach Sand aus. Das geht mit Fischen wie __ Goldfisch oder Koi nur, wenn du trübes Wasser akzeptieren kannst. Die gründeln und wirbeln alles auf. 
Der Teich wäre von der Größe und dem Wasservolumen schon für einen __ Sterlet geeignet, aber 28 Grad und wenig Sauerstoff werden ihn sehr leiden und vielleicht sogar verenden lassen. Da musst du mit Sonnensegel und Belüftung arbeiten. Überlege dir einen solchen Aufwand!

Liebe Grüße 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Eve (15. Nov. 2022)

Danke euch allen für eure Antworten 
Das ist bitter..

Hans-Christian, wir haben Feinsand in den Teich gekippt, Großteil vom Boden ist damit bedeckt. 
Einen Riesenaufwand, und besonders Tierleid, wollen wir nicht. 

Welche andere Fische gibt es, die den Boden nicht ständig aufwühlen (genau, bei Stören wäre es ein Albtraum) und nicht ständig herum kanickeln?
An die Anmut von Stören wird kaum einer herankommen, aber vielleicht habt ihr ein wenig Inspiration für mich 

Johannes,  willst du das Gefühl, mit einer Blindschleiche zu schwimmen, mit dem, Fische um sich herum zu haben? 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 15. Nov. 2022



Biko schrieb:


> r wenn die darin verwendetet Technologie so frisch ist, wie die Website aussieht, dann hätte ich Bedenken.


Habe es mir angesehen und hatte den gleichen Gedanken!
Danke für den Tipp Johannes!


----------



## jolantha (15. Nov. 2022)

Eve schrieb:


> Ich bin hoffnungslos in Störe verliebt


Eve, mach es nicht. 
Mein Stör, den ich mir unwissender Weise angeschafft hatte, ist in die Flachwasserzone geschwommen, und immer weiter, bis er auf dem Trockenen lag. Dort habe ich ihn dann tot gefunden. 
Erst danach habe ich erfahren, daß __ Störe nicht rückwärts schwimmen können. 
Also niemals in einen Teich mit Flachzone. Außerdem gehen sie auch nicht in eine Winterstarre, sie schwimmen dauernd, dadurch stören
sie dann sämtliche, ruhenden Mitbewohner.


----------



## bernias (15. Nov. 2022)

Ich schwimme gerne in Seen und auch anderen offenen Gewässern. 
Da sind mir schon häufig '__ Schlangen' begegnet, z.B. im Ammersee.


----------



## Biko (15. Nov. 2022)

Hallo an alle!
Ich glaube ich muss jetzt doch mal eine Lanze für __ Sterlet im Gartenteich brechen. Irgendwie kommt immer durch, Sterlets (NICHT andere __ Störe) gehören nicht in den Gartenteich. 
Ich halte selbst seit 10 Jahren einen Sterlet in meinem Teich auf 3,5x9 Meter und sehr großem Tiefwasserbereich mit 1,8m Tiefe. Im Sommer wird der Teich 2x pro Stunde umgewälzt, hat also eine ganz gute Strömung. Über Frischwasserzufuhr wird die Temperatur geregelt. Im Winter schwimmt "Fredo" so still durch den Teich, dass kein Koi gestört wird. Er gleitet dann ganz ruhig an den Koi vorbei.
Zum Fressen kommt Fredo jeden Abend ans Ufer und frisst aus der Hand.
Ich will ihn nicht missen!

ABER: Eve, dein Teich hat diese Voraussetzungen nicht. Deshalb rate ich auch von einem Sterlet ab.


----------



## jolantha (16. Nov. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss jetzt doch mal eine Lanze für Sterlet im Gartenteich brechen. Irgendwie kommt immer durch, Sterlets (NICHT andere Störe) gehören nicht in den Gartenteich.


Biko, nein, sie gehören definitiv nicht in einen Teich . 
Der __ Sterlet und ebenso der Stör ( eine Familie ) sind Wanderfische*,* die im Frühjahr in die Flüsse losziehen wollen, um ablaichen zu können . 


Biko schrieb:


> Ich will ihn nicht missen!


Sollst Du ja auch gar nicht, man sollte nur anderen Teichbesitzern helfen, nicht den gleichen Fehler zu machen, den man aus 
Unwissenheit selbst mal begangen hat . 
https://www.wanderfisch.info/der-stoer


----------



## Biko (16. Nov. 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Biko, nein, sie gehören definitiv nicht in einen Teich .
> Der Sterlet und ebenso der Stör ( eine Familie ) sind Wanderfische*,* die im Frühjahr in die Flüsse losziehen wollen, um ablaichen zu können


Anne, das stimmt so nicht.
"Am Beispiel der __ Störe sind  die drastischen Auswirkungen menschlicher Eingriffe in Flussökosysteme deutlich zu sehen.   Die großen anadromen (flussaufwandernden)  Störarten der Donau sind durch Überfischung und Unterbrechung der Wanderrouten in der Oberen und Mittleren Donau bereits im letzten Jahrhundert ausgestorben. Nur  der kleinere __ Sterlet  ist in der Oberen Donau noch vereinzelt zu finden, da er dauerhaft im Fluss lebt. Sein Bestand ist jedoch stark bedroht."
(Zitat Universität für Bodenkultur Wien)

Es läuft derzeit ein großes Wiederansidelungsprojekt, bei dem tausende von Jung-Sterlets in der Donau in Ober- und Niederösterreich ausgesetzt werden, damit sich die Population erholt. *Der Sterlet wandert - im Gegensatz zu den größeren Stören - nicht.*


----------



## jolantha (16. Nov. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Der __ Sterlet wandert - im Gegensatz zu den größeren Stören - nicht.


Danke, hab mich gerade schlau gelesen, das wußte ich nicht.  
Aber für mich wäre es trotzdem nichts, zu viele Flachzonen.


----------



## Biko (16. Nov. 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Aber für mich wäre es trotzdem nichts, zu viele Flachzonen.


Ja, Flachzonen sind definitiv Todesfallen für Sterlets


----------



## Eve (16. Nov. 2022)

Vielen Dank fürs Teilen eurer Erfahrungen!
Ich habe Schwierigkeiten, das Problem mit der Flachzone zu verstehen: wenn eine Störart darin schwimmt,kann sie ja auch weiter schwimmen und dann wieder runter, Richtung Tiefzone. 
Was sollte sie daran hindern?
 (bei mir z.B. trennt nur ein Miniwall von vielleicht 10/15 cm Flach- von sanft herabfallender Tiefzone).


----------



## Eve (24. Nov. 2022)

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Antwort für mich,wieso Sterlets in meinem Fall 
(nur ein Miniwall von vielleicht 10/15 cm trennt  Flach- von sanft herabfallender Tiefzone).
Das würde mich freuen 

Zitat


----------



## Biko (25. Nov. 2022)

Hallo Eve, ich habe schon weiter oben geschrieben, aus meiner Sicht  ist Sterlethaltung in deinem Teich unter Einhaltung einiger Voraussetzungen durchaus möglich. Am wichtigsten hier sind zu nennen: großflächige Beschattung, damit dein Teich im Sommer nicht so warm wird, ausreichend Sauerstoffversorgung mit einer zusätzlichen Membranpumpe oder einem entsprechend großen Wasserfall Und ausreichend Strömung.
Und du musst davon ausgehen, dass sich das Wasser in deinem Teich aufgrund des Sandbodens etwas trüben wird, wenn die Fische am Grund schwimmen und die Strömung den Boden aufwirbelt. 

Aus meiner Sicht alles machbar, wenn auch mit etwas Aufwand. Da musst du entscheiden, ob es dir das wert ist.

Liebe Grüße
Hans-Christian

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 25. Nov. 2022

PS: auch große Seerosen können bei der Beschattung helfen.


----------



## Eve (28. Nov. 2022)

Dankeschön Hans-Christian, 
Also wäre die Flachzone nicht das Problem,  sondern eher der Schatten und das weniger klare Wasser. 
Das ist eine Ausgangsbasis zum nachdenken


----------



## Biko (30. Nov. 2022)

Eve schrieb:


> Dankeschön Hans-Christian,
> Also wäre die Flachzone nicht das Problem,  sondern eher der Schatten und das weniger klare Wasser.
> Das ist eine Ausgangsbasis zum nachdenken


Ja und auch das Thema Strömung solltest du nicht außer Acht lassen.


----------



## Biko (16. Dez. 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Danke, hab mich gerade schlau gelesen, das wußte ich nicht.
> Aber für mich wäre es trotzdem nichts, zu viele Flachzonen.


Schau mal, Anne! Das Projekt, von dem ich letztens geschrieben habe, ist sehr erfolgreich in der Wiederansiedelung von Stören in der Donau rund um Wien.
https://science.orf.at/stories/3216296/


----------

